# Mocha - Good night, my love. Pleasant dreams.



## MissingMocha (Sep 5, 2007)

This is Lisa / tailof2rabbits, mom of Marbles and Mocha (http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11670&forum_id=6&page=1). Couldn't remember my password so I re-registered.


Mocha passed away in my arms yesterday, September 4, 2007 at 5:10AM.












I miss her so much. Mocha was the baby of the family.

Marbles is still looking for her - I think waiting for her to come back.

I'm happy that she'll never feel pain again. I hope she knows just how much I love her. And I have to believe that she's happier where she is now, and that I'll see her again.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 5, 2007)

I left a message in your blog but I wanted to post here too...

I just want to say that I am truly sorry to hear about your Mocha. She was a special bun and had a great life. 

You're in my thought and prayers :hug:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh gosh Lisa,i'm so sorry..she was such a beautiful girl....such pretty eyes

Just know that you are in my thoughts

Take care :hug:

Cheryl


----------



## Mikoli (Sep 5, 2007)

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c41/mikoli1201/MOCHA.jpg

Binky free, girl.


----------



## JimD (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

...binky free little one.

ray::rainbow:

~Jim


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 5, 2007)

What a gorgeous bunny....I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free baby...

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh no. This is so sad. I am so sorry for your loss. I loved looking at Mochas pictures.


----------



## MissingMocha (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. It helps, just telling people who understand.

Marbles is really pining away for her. His cage door is open now, but he's just lying down inside. They're soulmates.

She was in a lot of pain before she passed. I guess that's the hardest part to deal with. It hardly seems fair for anything that tiny and innocent to feel so much pain. I couldn't take it away, I couldn't fix it.

The husband has been mourning with me. He had to clean her cage earlier, and he just started crying - he said that was the last time he'll ever clean her cage. For the most part, we're still in disbelief.

I still half expect her to be there. I couldn't cover her face with our blanket (she always loved being wrapped in our blanket, on our bed) for at least two hours after she passed because I was worried she'd wake up and couldn't breathe. (It sounds stupid, I know, but that was how I felt.) I dreamt about her last night.

The only thing that's keeping us functional is the thought that she's never going to hurt again. She's fought for so long. She was always the strongest here.


----------



## MissingMocha (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks, Mikoli. That means a lot.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Sep 5, 2007)

Oooh boy, look at that stunner. All the buns on rainbow bridge will have their eyes on her. 

Poor Marbles. And poor you guys. I'm sorry for your loss, but atleast she isn't in pain anymore. And she'll have lots of new bunny friends to show her the ropes up there. She'll be just fine.


----------



## Haley (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh no no no. Mocha was always one of my favorite forum bunnies. I always loved her beautiful dutch markings combined withher unique long ears and stunning blue eyes. 

Im glad you were able to be there with her in her final moments and that shes not feeling pain anymore. But Im so sorry for your loss, for both you, your hubby and sweet Marbles. 

Rest in peace sweet Mocha, you were truly one of a kind.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, cleaning the bunny house for the last time is extremely painful. Stay strong. 



*MissingMocha wrote: *


> Thanks, everyone. It helps, just telling people who understand.
> 
> Marbles is really pining away for her. His cage door is open now, but he's just lying down inside. They're soulmates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michaela (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh no, I am so sorry. 

Binky free and painless at the Bridge Mocha.:rainbow:


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 5, 2007)

*MissingMocha wrote: *


> Marbles is really pining away for her. His cage door is open now, but he's just lying down inside. They're soulmates.





> It's been almost 2 years since our Stewart crossed the bridge, and I KNOW that Gingivere still misses him. Before that I never knew that bunnies bonded so strongly and loved so deeply.





> The husband has been mourning with me. He had to clean her cage earlier, and he just started crying - he said that was the last time he'll ever clean her cage. For the most part, we're still in disbelief.





> It's beautiful that you are sharing this together. We will be thinking of you. So sorry to hear of your loss. Your Mocha was such a gorgeous girl. I hope that she's on the other side meeting our beloved Stewart. Then he will have company while they both wait for the loves of their lives to join them.


ray:- Mary Ellen


----------



## MissingMocha (Sep 5, 2007)

She always preferred our bed to anything else. Whenever she'd get sick, she'd hop on the bed and sleep there beside me. When she was too weak, she'd settle on the floor beside the bed and wait for me to pick her up and put her on it. She'd dig at the blanket till I wrapped her in it, too.

"You become responsible, forever, for what you have tamed." She was such a feisty little girl. For a time, she kept biting me when I touched her. She was queen of everything and she made sure everyone knew it. When that was established, she had no problems letting us love her. Haha. I miss her so much. I think of her every waking minute.

Thanks for letting me unload, and for the kind words and support, everyone. These are things most other people would never understand.


----------



## Haley (Sep 5, 2007)

We're here for you, hun. I know its even more difficult that a lot of other people dont understand your pain. Im glad you have your hubby there with you.

I wanted to mention as well that you might think about putting a stuffed animal in with Marbles. I know they didnt share a cage but Im sure he misses her and would appreciate something to snuggle up to. 

This pic is my favorite of your sweet girl






She was so beautiful and so unique


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 6, 2007)

what a lovey girl she was. At the minute it's hard but as every day passes you will start to feel better, you will never forget her, but your memories won't hurt so much.

I lost two bunnies last month and am still sad that they are gone.

Take care of yourself and yours

sarah x


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 6, 2007)

:bigtears:Oh No! Not beautiful Mocha.

Lisa, I am so very sorry. I know she suffered from bad health, but you were such a good mom to her, she always came around. She knew she was loved, right up to the last minute.

Poor Marbles must be so lost without her - they were such snuggle buns. My thoughts are with you all 



Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry Lisa. No matter how poorly Mocha felt, you always gave her comfort and love. Still it is hard when you lose her. :cry1:

Binkie free Mocha.:bunnyangel:

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh no! Not sweet Mocha...

All I can say at this time...binky free and healthy Mocha love...


----------



## marblicious (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi, guys. This is Lisa. I can't remember my password. Again. Anyway, it's been over three months now. It's been a rough three months. Apparently, it doesn't get any easier to deal with. Marbles is doing well though, thank goodness. He misses her a lot. Sometimes he just sits in a corner of his cage and stares off into space. But he's still so loving and affectionate.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 19, 2007)

Aw Lisa, I've been thinking of you and Mocha often. :sad: I miss both of you! 

Glad to hear Marbles is well. 

Take care of yourself and don't be a stranger. 



sas ink iris:


----------



## marblicious (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks. I've missed you guys, too. It was just a little hard for me to be here for a while. It's weird not having new pictures of Mocha to post.

*Pipp wrote: *


> Aw Lisa, I've been thinking of you and Mocha often. :sad: I miss both of you!
> 
> Glad to hear Marbles is well.
> 
> ...


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 19, 2007)

:hug: Lisa!! Lovely to see you again. I, too, have been thinking about you and Marbles, wondering how you are both doing. I'm pleased he's OK, even if he is a little lonely.

I hope you visit here more often (and, perhaps post some pics of your lovely boy )

Jan


----------

